# Safety Certificates for rental property



## Lilo Lil (Jun 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find information about safety certificates for rental property? I have a small 2 bed house which I want to rent. It has come to my notice that 'Safety Certificates' are required but can't find out anything about them. Help please!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Lil

Where did you hear about this? An official source,your insurance company or just 'a friend of a friend'? I don' think any of the people I know who rent their properties have them, but I could be wrong.

I would start with the Ayuntamiento. These things can vary from place to place.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a requirement in the UK to have gas and electrical installations/equipment checked and certified safe but afaik not in Spain.
I presume though you are not referring to the document some landlords want you to sign in addition to the contract, a document which purports to give the landlord easier recourse to the courts if a tenant in is rent arrears?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It's a requirement in the UK to have gas and electrical installations/equipment checked and certified safe but afaik not in Spain.
> I presume though you are not referring to the document some landlords want you to sign in addition to the contract, a document which purports to give the landlord easier recourse to the courts if a tenant in is rent arrears?


actually that's a good point - it would help to know what she has been told is needed is called in Spanish

_seguros _or _seguridad_ could be referring to either safety or insurance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never heard of such a thing in Spain! I know that there is a law in Spain about rental properties having their pools behind locked gates - a rare sight tho. Landlords cant be bothered and tenants dont seem to care!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've never heard of such a thing in Spain! I know that there is a law in Spain about rental properties having their pools behind locked gates - a rare sight tho. Landlords cant be bothered and tenants dont seem to care!!!
> 
> Jo xxx





I think that requirement applies only to urbs/communities whatever you call them above a certain size, not to residential properties.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The pool safety law in Spain, as it stands, says, roughly translated: -

'Swimming Pools that are not for the exclusive use of one family must be fitted with a fence, mesh or cover (whilst not in use) with the intent of prevention of drowning accidents.'

This is understood to mean Community pools, pools in rented properties or Holiday Lets and pools that are shared by more than one family.

At the moment these regulations are not being thoroughly policed and there is no 'Certificate of Compliance as exists in France but, in the event of an accident, the pool-owner could be seen to have failed to comply with the Safety Regulations and be penalised accordingly.

(Incidentally - if a burglar drowns in your pool you are responsible!)

Legislation similar to the French AFNOR Laws will be introduced 'in the near future' - but it's not known when that will be.

As it's an EU law then technically the Spanish are breaking the law by not introducing legislation complying with it.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

'Swimming Pools that are not for the exclusive use of one family must be fitted with a fence, mesh or cover (whilst not in use) with the intent of prevention of drowning accidents.'

This also supposedly includes private villas that are only used by friends and family, AND even if the homeowner is present!

I went out the other day and bought a smoke alarm as that is also something rare in Spain and I'm certain that the electrics in our rented house would not pass a UK test! Oh plus we have a real fire burning every night for 6 months of the year!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fourgotospain said:


> 'Swimming Pools that are not for the exclusive use of one family must be fitted with a fence, mesh or cover (whilst not in use) with the intent of prevention of drowning accidents.'
> 
> This also supposedly includes private villas that are only used by friends and family, AND even if the homeowner is present!
> 
> I went out the other day and bought a smoke alarm as that is also something rare in Spain and I'm certain that the electrics in our rented house would not pass a UK test! Oh plus we have a real fire burning every night for 6 months of the year!


The electrics in all of the houses we've rented in Spain have been horrendous, speaker wire instead of electrical wire used, wires held/joined together with gaffa tape - even outside! junction boxes with wires like spaghetti bursting out of them... and thats just the visible stuff. I guess cos my OH is an electrician we notice it more???

Actually when you consider most windows in spain have "rejas" (iron bars across them), you'd think they'd be more cautious with electrics and fires, smoke alarms etc

Jo xxx


----------

